# new radar gun



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok guys I was watching tv and saw that hot wheels is coming out with a radar gun. I dont know how accurate it is going to be but I was thinking that it would be very usefull in rc. so ill check the prices and see how accurate it is and get back to you guys


HOPE THIS HELPS 
Sean Scott


----------



## tow jockey (Apr 28, 2006)

around $30. toys r us,and wal-mart


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I picked up one of the ones Radio Shack has on Father's Day weekend for under $75.00.

Works great...Clocked "The World's FASTEST R/C DRIVER" Nic Case last weekend with his 134 mph car from the RCCA challenge, on a High Banked Velodrome in Southern Calif. at 90 MPH going into turn ONE.

134 MPH in a STRIAGHT LINE is Incredible..but to be able to TURN LEFT at 90, ain't too shabby either...(I expect him to TOP 100 in Oct, out our next race)


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

swtour said:


> I picked up one of the ones Radio Shack has on Father's Day weekend for under $75.00.
> 
> Works great...Clocked "The World's FASTEST R/C DRIVER" Nic Case last weekend with his 134 mph car from the RCCA challenge, on a High Banked Velodrome in Southern Calif. at 90 MPH going into turn ONE.
> 
> 134 MPH in a STRIAGHT LINE is Incredible..but to be able to TURN LEFT at 90, ain't too shabby either...(I expect him to TOP 100 in Oct, out our next race)


That is awsome. I take it his car is a Nitro RC car then.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

They usually won't let fuel powered vehicles on a Velodrome style track due to concerns about oil/fuel spills.

No, that car is an electric car. If I'm not mistaken it is based off a 4wd touring car drive train. Pretty impressive since I could only get about 60-65 mph out of a TC3 at the Indianapolis Major Taylor Velodrome with a 9-turn motor. I hold the track record for 6-cell mod 4wd touring at the Indy velo with a 19/4:08.44 (6/22/03) which is about a 58 mph average for the run. I did dump at the end of the run but was turning laps under 13 seconds on a 1123 ft. My best lap on my record run was a 12.5 or about 61 mph.

To run 90 mph+ on a banked velo is very impressive no matter what car you are running. I don't think most people realize how much compression an r/c car is under at those speeds in the corners.

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

INDY,

You are correct. It's a converted NTC3 that is running a HUGE brushless motor and LiPo cells. I think Nic said in the 90 mph run it was a 6 cell LiPo, and the motor is putting out something over a full horse power.

He had to really back out in the turns to keep it from pushing...and I DO expect it to top 100 in Oct.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> They usually won't let fuel powered vehicles on a Velodrome style track due to concerns about oil/fuel spills.
> 
> No, that car is an electric car. If I'm not mistaken it is based off a 4wd touring car drive train. Pretty impressive since I could only get about 60-65 mph out of a TC3 at the Indianapolis Major Taylor Velodrome with a 9-turn motor. I hold the track record for 6-cell mod 4wd touring at the Indy velo with a 19/4:08.44 (6/22/03) which is about a 58 mph average for the run. I did dump at the end of the run but was turning laps under 13 seconds on a 1123 ft. My best lap on my record run was a 12.5 or about 61 mph.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome man,that is really fast!!!


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

As radar timing is somewhat advanced, all I can say is you buy a cheap gun, you get cheap results. Everything revolves around that type of saying...you buy a cheap car and you get a cheap car, that's just the way it is.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

There is truth to what you said, mitch. But after doing a quick search, I found 3 different radar guns. Ranging in price from $79.95 to $695.00. The first 2 have the same accuracy (+/- 1mph). The third is more accurite (+/- 1/10mph). I don't know about you, But at about 9 x the cost, that 9/10's of a mph isn't worth it to me. LOL 

http://www.opticsplanet.net/buve10frups.html

http://www.opticsplanet.net/sports-radar-gun-sr3500.html

http://www.opticsplanet.net/decatur-prospeed-sports-radar-gun.html


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you are really adventurous you could get one of these

http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=SG7

The disadvantage is it is not handheld. But that may be good as you could set it up on a tripod at the end of the track (powered by 12v battery) and keep it there all day so everyone could see the speeds. Not really any cheaper (and you have to build it yourself) but just another option for a different type of use.


----------

